# The Tactical Light for when...size matters?



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

The Surefire 10X Dominator.

Its...big.  

It has a tactical light (tight and focused) and a searchlight (broad and sweeping).  The tactical light is as bright as the E2D.  

The searchlight is...ummm...about 8x brighter.  500 lumens. 
















How bright is 500 lumens?  Imagine a power failure places you in pitch darknesss, and you turn on a flashlight in your room...and the flashlight makes the room as bright as a table lamp would.  That's...pretty darn bright.

And as a beam...found this photo on the net of a workshed that has been lit up using the searchlight.








If you REALLY want light...I suppose that's the piece.

It weighs 20 oz/567 g.

Wisely, Surefire made this with a rechargeable battery pack, although given that they used a NiCd instead of NiMH, I think they skimped on the battery...especially considering the hefty price of the unit.  

$450 with charger, $399 without.

we return you now to your regularly scheduled font size....


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like a light saber. LOL! Somehow, I get the impression, that it's not for looking, but, striking?


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> Looks like a light saber. LOL! Somehow, I get the impression, that it's not for looking, but, striking?


 
Either and any.  

The sight of an extremely bright light sweeping an area can scare off uncommitted predators...two legged and four-legged.  Before I leave work up in the boonies, I generally sweep around my car as I approach it to chase any raccoons that might be in the area...we've had a few that rather like our company's parking lot.  

The real power is its ability to temporarily blind a predator (2 legged or 4 legged), especially at night.  I need to credity my training partner Andy for telling me this.  In darkness, our bodies produce a chemical that helps our eyes adapt to night.  However, this chemical is almost instantly bleached out in the presence of white light.   So...blast a white light in a dark-adapted eye and.....  :uhyeah: 

As a last resort, it can be used for striking.  

Surefire has a reputation for being tough...but dang...striking someone wiht a $450 light...?    That brings "committing your strike" to new levels .


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 9, 2006)

You're becoming scary!


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> You're becoming scary!


 
Yeah, guys tell me that sometimes 

I don't own one one of the darn huge things.  I just have a "normal" sized light.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't worry! Take it as a compliment. Creatures of the night, except skunks, usually see you first anyway and avoid you. (except the human kind lol)


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> Don't worry! Take it as a compliment. Creatures of the night, except skunks, usually see you first anyway and avoid you. (except the human kind lol)


 
Oh I agree.  The raccoons aren't after me, they are after food.  It doesn't take much wind to blow some pizza boxes out of the trash barrell on to the pavement.  It's happened enough so the critters are on to us.   

The maintenace guys are working on a real fix


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2006)

You have to try one of these tactical flashlights in order to believe how _really _bright one is (even the kubotan-sized ones). It works.


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2006)

arnisador said:


> You have to try one of these tactical flashlights in order to believe how _really _bright one is (even the kubotan-sized ones). It works.


 
I carry one of those on my duty belt..Comes in real handy...


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> You're becoming scary!


 


Carol Kaur said:


> Yeah, guys tell me that sometimes .


 
You cannot scare me my raven haired beauty..Sorry went off topic, couldn't be helped...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> The Surefire 10X Dominator.


 
Question; Based on your past post of...well...flashlight destruction.... how long do you think it would last?


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2006)

Drac said:


> You cannot scare me my raven haired beauty..Sorry went off topic, couldn't be helped...


 
Drac my handsome vampire...  somehow I just can't get upset that you went off-topic.   Hope you do it again sometime


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Question; Based on your past post of...well...flashlight destruction.... how long do you think it would last?


 
Hmmmmm!!!! Good question!  

I'd guess...for at least as long as the warranty, if not longer.

I really need to hand it to the Surefire folks.  My E2D, even though it broke, was still functional as a light...I just have to twist the back cap instead of using the pushbutton. 

The folks over at Surefire were great at handling the problem too.  I should have my new pushbutton switch any day now.  

It's pretty cool that I can break an indistructable flashlight...and have it still work.  

Hand Sword said I'm getting scary.  Maybe I scared the flashlight too.  LOL!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's pretty cool that I can break an indistructable flashlight...and have it still work.
> 
> Hand Sword said I'm getting scary. Maybe I scared the flashlight too. LOL!!


 

An accomplishment to be proud of that is for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have always been incredibly proud of the unbreakable things I have broken, however I have not yet been able to break a surefire but then again it has been years since I have tried. 

And fear is a good way to get them to fix it.


----------

